# Oshkosh Sicard Snowblower parts



## jlperryman (Nov 17, 2009)

I just purchased a Oshkosh W700-15-R truck with a Sicard snowblower. It was an Ex Airforce truck and is missing some parts. Not sure what year it is but it was rebuilt in 1987 by Oshkosh. Does anyone know where there might be salvage truck available or where I might find used parts?


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

For Sicard snowblower http://www.sicard-snowblast.com/index-english.html
For Oshkosh W700-15-R truck Not sure. This may help http://oldcarandtruckpictures.com/Oshkosh/


----------



## sicardsenior (Mar 30, 2010)

For W700-15 parts call Neville Harding 514-592-1748


----------

